# Cut on finger won't heal...advice needed



## Ravenlost

About a week or so ago I managed to somehow cut my right ring finger down the side of my fingernail. It wasn't a deep or long cut...in fact I don't have any idea how I did it...only noticed it when I was cooking supper that night. I think I probably did it out at the chicken/goat pens.

It quickly became very sore and red. There has been no sign of pus, when I accidentally bump it there will be watery blood, but nothing else. It is now very swollen and the redness has spread to the knuckle...the entire finger joint is red.

When I first discovered it I cleaned it with alcohol and thought it strange that it didn't sting. I've cleaned it several times with alcohol and it's like pouring water on it...no sting at all. I used neosporin on it for several days and then switched to tea tree oil. Nothing seems to work. 

Hubby wanted to take me to the ER tonight and is insisting I get up in the morning and go to the doctor. I personally think it isn't healing because I keep bumping it and reopening the cut. He thinks I either have something embedded in the cut or I was bit by a spider. 

Any ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## soulsurvivor

Listen to hubby. I think he's correct on this. Years ago I worked with a lady that got a bite from a hamster on her finger. It quickly developed into a severe infection and she had a long recovery even with major medical intervention.


----------



## Reb

I would have to open it, soak in epsom salts, then keep a bandage on it with neosporin. Keep a fresh/clean bandage on it for a couple days, if no change or gets worse, get thee to a doctor. You must always be concerned about a staph infection, which must be treated by a wound care doc or your GP. Hands and fingers are always getting into things, whether you realize it or no, and hard to keep clean, especially around the finger/joints, stress areas, constantly moving and bending. Reb


----------



## truckdriverx72

Open it, inspect it, soak it, let the dog lick it 5 or 6 times a day !!!!!!


----------



## wmsff

I don't mean to scare you, but mersa is a very common thing. 
My daughter just had an abscess cleared but only after nearly a month of antibiotics! The doctor advised MOST people carry mersa but don't show signs. 

We were advised to look for these signs: redness that streaks outward, warmness in the area, and/or low grade fever. 

Please consult a doctor

Again, I do not intend to scare you.
Good luck


----------



## EarlsNan

The redness means infection. I'd go to the doctor just to be safe.


----------



## frogmammy

Yeah, and watch to see if the finger starts turning a dusky blue-black at the end. That way you can catch it and get to the doctor before the gangrine spreads too far.

Mon


----------



## NickieL

You need to get that treated....


----------



## luvrulz

Soak it in peroxide - when was your last tetanus shot? Keep the germs out and put some Neosporin on it; bandage it up and try not to bump it! If it still isn't healing and looking improved, then I'd go to the doctor..... Keeping it clean with peroxide will remove the germs if there are any.


----------



## mamajohnson

I would clean it well, opening it up if possible. Is there heat in it? that would be a sure fire sign of infection.
Using tea tree oil 3x a day would put any staph (or just about anything) at bay. Use the best quality possible. Then I would take echinacea, vit a - 10,000 units a day - (which builds up in the system, only do that for a few days), garlic and I would also take collidial silver in large doses for several days. And no, you won't turn blue. I use it a lot around here.
Keep it bandaged. At least during the day while your cooking, cleaning, whatever. Open it up at night so it can breath. 
It could be that the redness is a bruise. Perhaps it was a smash/cut and you didn't notice the cut for the smash.

This is what I would do. But I have a Large dislike for going to the doc.


----------



## stickinthemud

Ravenlost said:


> It is now very swollen and the redness has spread to the knuckle...the entire finger joint is red.


Sounds like your finger is not getting better, it is getting worse. Time for the DR.

If we were down in S&EP, I'd add something about 'what if', but we're not. Be grateful. GO


----------



## davel745

Douse it with Dakin's solution three times a day.


----------



## BoldViolet

Ravenlost said:


> It is now very swollen and the redness has spread to the knuckle...the entire finger joint is red.


Doctor, now!!


----------



## whiterock

There are other health issues that show up with a cut that doesn't heal or heals slowly. Go to the Doc!
Ed


----------



## Ravenlost

Thanks everyone. If it isn't better by Monday I'll go to the doctor.

I cleaned it out very well last night and have it wrapped in gauze to keep from bumping it so much (makes it difficult to type). 

Oh, had a tetanus shot eight years ago. As far as I know, I haven't had any low grade fever. Yes, the finger feels hot. It honestly doesn't feel as sore this morning, but that's probably because I have it so wrapped up.


----------



## unregistered41671

Most Dr's won't be open Monday due to Labor Day.


----------



## RedTartan

How fast does flesh-eating bacteria spread? It's down south that people are inexplicably coming down with it, isn't it?

Honestly, Raven, if one of your dogs had a cut like this I know you'd take it to the vet right away.

I rarely go to the doctor, but if I had a wound that size (small) that didn't close over night and didn't sting when alcohol was poured on it (doesn't that mean the nerves are dead?) I'd go to the doctor.


----------



## PNP Katahdins

Ravenlost, please go to the doctor TODAY! We don't want to lose you. I expect you have decent insurance coverage. There is no reason to delay.

Hugs from Peg


----------



## bluesky

Don't be foolish - please go to the doctor or ER now. Don't wait until the infection spreads up your arm or into the joint or bones of your hand.


----------



## newfieannie

i've been away all morning and just got this but no Raven dont be foolish . go on and get it checked. theres several people now with this flesh eating disease. it may not be anything much but dont take any chances. that girl that lost her hands and feet probably wouldn't have if they kept her in the first time. ~Georgia.


----------



## Cliff

You know I'm not one to suggest running to the doctor at the drop of a hat even though I'm a nurse, but I honestly think you need to get that finger seen even if it means going to the ER. From your description it just gives me a bad feeling. Is putting it off worth losing the finger or spending time in the hospital on iv antibiotics (and it can get worse from there) if you get septic?

Are you diabetic? If not when's the last time your blood sugar was checked? Asking because of the not healing/infection thing and because of the lack of sensation with using alcohol on it.


----------



## Molly Mckee

You are being foolish, I learned the hard way! Go to the DR today, it's a holiday weekend and will be hard to get in Tuesday. 

Last summer I waited too long to go in to the Dr-ended up in ER 4th of July weekend. I had a cut on my figure from a rose thorn that I didn't see right away. Anyway ER on a holiday weekend is not a fun place, I ended up in surgery, 6 months of therapy and my finger still doesn't work quite right. The Dr said once my finger "bananaed" they had to treat it aggressively. If it is infected, not getting better, and the fact it is swollen and doesn't hurt badly are bad signs. Go to the Dr or ER, that's what you would do for one of the dogs.

Remember what happened to Hears the Water's husband when she got medical advise online? Some things need to be seen.


----------



## beaglebiz

I vote you at least call the doctors office...do it now, so they can see you if necessary. You better go do it, or we are all going to nag you to death


----------



## AngieM2

Ravenlost - don't act all macho and not go to the doc. We need you, heck your puppy dogs and hubby need you there.

And - yep, Hears the Water's hubby would not listen to her about going to the doctor, so she got advice here - things didn't work out very well in that situation. Not saying that might happen to you, but don't give it a chance. Please...

Take care of yourself. You are needed by many.


----------



## Txsteader

Get some Watkin's PetroCarbo salve to put on it. I've never seen anything that will draw infection and show improvement as quickly as that stuff. If you don't see some improvement in 24-36 hours, then I'd go to the doc.


----------



## Hears The Water

Raven:
When I first read the subject line I thought that you were talking about "proud flesh" a term you are probably familar with since you have animals. And I had planned to advise you to use peroxide.

Then I read that the redness had moved up towards your knuckle and I became very alarmed. That isn't good. 

So, I am not going to repeat what everyone else has said about going to the doctor, and the tragedy that can happen when one is indeed in need of medical care, but I am going to hope that since you haven't commented back on here for a while, you are actually currently at the ER or the doctor's office. 

One thing I will repeat though, is just how much you are cared about on here and that we are all concerned for you. 

Praying for you!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Ravenlost

Aw gee, thanks everyone for the concern!

It does hurt...when I bump it or put pressure on it. It just doesn't hurt when I pour alcohol on it.

I bandaged it good last night and even hubby agreed this morning that the redness had receded and the swelling had gone down. So I put neosporin on it and re-bandaged it about four hours ago.

About an hour after putting the neosporin on it my finger started to feel weird...not exactly itchy, but irritated. I removed the bandage and it's swollen and the redness is spreading again.

SIGH...when hubby sees it tonight I can promise you I'll be going to the ER.

BTW...I'm not diabetic...had my blood sugar checked in July. I am being treated for dangerously low Vitamin D levels, have high cholesterol and high BP and a multitude of autoimmune issues.


----------



## Sparkie

Nurse here too, you really should get it looked at.

ETA we posted at the same time. Sorry it's getting worse  but glad to hear you don't have blood sugar issues.


----------



## txplowgirl

Neosporin dosen't work for me at all. Triple Antibiotic Ointment from Dollar General works the best for me. Maybe change to something else?


----------



## dragonjaze

It's the *spreading* redness and swelling that is most concerning. You really do need to get it looked at.


----------



## westend

Listen, the key fact is the redness is now spreading. That means infection, and potentially a serious one, you don't necessarily need an ER, but at least go to urgent care. Time for some meds....infection can turn worse fast.


----------



## machinistmike

the longer you wait the more expensive the treatment is going to be. As many others have said, you probably have a little sliver of something hiding in there. You can get lucky sometimes by letting it swell up and try to pop it like a zit and the foreign matter will come loose. It's up to you, this little thing could turn into a big deal the longer you drag your feet. Take care of yourself, don't make your family worry about you by being bull headed.


----------



## unregistered65598

My DD at the age of 8 ended up in the hospital for 5 days with blood poisoning due to a tiny cut on her toe. Please get it looked at. I have never been so scared as I was the night they admitted her, with the thought that we could lose her.


----------



## wogglebug

What you had was called "Paronychia". Now it's called an infection that stands to turn major serious. People look odd without fingers or hands. If it were I, I'd get medical treatment ASAP - preferably before it justifies the term "emergency".


----------



## willow_girl

Paula, PLEASE get to the doctor NOW!

I'm posting this from a hospital room where I've spent the last 2 days with a very painful case of cellutis, apparently caused by some stray bacteria getting into a minor scrape. Not fun. Not fun at all!

The sooner you get treatment, the better the prognosis. People sometimes DIE from cellulitis! So please get it check out, stat, OK?


----------



## Ravenlost

Guess I should have also mentioned in my first post that the cut itself appears to have turned inside out...like dough bubbling out of a cracked crust of baking bread. And the outer layer of skin turned really hard and peeled off a couple nights ago, but the cut continues to ooze clear fluid and blood when bumped.

No urgent care facility around here. Will have to go to the ER if hubby decides I need to.


----------



## Ravenlost

wogglebug said:


> What you had was called "Paronychia". Now it's called an infection that stands to turn major serious. People look odd without fingers or hands. If it were I, I'd get medical treatment ASAP - preferably before it justifies the term "emergency".


That's it! I just googled photos of "paronychia" and that's exactly what this is!


----------



## Ruby

A friend of mine just got out of the hospital with an infection on her foot. She had surgery, before it completely healed it got a tiny infection. She stayed in the hospital 42 days with a vacuum machine on the foot. They wound up having to do a skin draft. All from a tiny infection.


----------



## Ravenlost

Wow, Ruby, that's scary!

Willow, I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Lizza

Willow, I didn't know you were in the hospital.........get better soon!! 

I will add my "that little thing cause THAT" story. My daughter had a puncture wound one night in her big toe joint, it literally looked like nothing, seemed like no big deal at all. Found a red streak going from her big toe up to her ankle bone the next morning. Took over 6 months of antibiotics and doctors, plus 2 MRI's and countless blood tests. 3 years later she still needed surgery on it to completely heal that one wee little wound. 

Hope your stay in ER goes well!


----------



## dancingfatcat

Ravenlost said:


> Sorry, but I would decide for myself, thank you very much! You need to go now, not when he gets home. Not when he decides it's bad enough.....GO NOW.
> 
> My mom almost died from diverticulitis because her husband thought she was being over dramatic with a stomach ache ........NO her bowl had ruptured!!! And he didn't want to take her to the ER but ended up having to call an ambulance.....emergency surgery to remove most of her lower intestine and bowel and then on life support for a couple of weeks not to mention the heart problems she now has and the physical therapy she had to have because she had to re-learn how to walk........... Waiting around on someone to give you permission can kill ya!!! Not trying to bash your hubby....but GO already before you lose your finger or worse :hair


----------



## Ravenlost

dancingfatcat...I am the one who doesn't feel it's time to go, not hubby. He was ready to take me a couple days back. 

Now that I know what it is and how to treat it I am definitely not going to the ER. Even hubby agrees that it is looking better. I will have it looked at by my doctor when I go in Tuesday (or the week after) for bloodwork. If it gets worse before then, I will go to the ER...my decision, not hubby's.

Trust me...I don't need hubby's permission! It's more a case of getting him to back off...he once took me to the ER because I had heart burn! He was convinced I was having a heart attack. I even told the ER doctor it was heart burn. Four hours later he agreed that I knew what I was talking about.


----------



## Cliff

How are you treating it? My nephew has what looks like the same thing on his toe and I've never heard of paronychia before. Did yours have places that it got kind of hard and crusty?


----------



## janetn

Raven - its a good thing you arent stubborn :happy2: Now go to the doctor. That finger could cause you a lot more grief if you keep playing around with it. Are you by chance Diabetic???? Antibiotic ointment is just healing the top layer and preventing drainage. Im betting by now you have a core for infection in that cut. You have treid home remedies and they have failed! You are swimming in that big river of De- nile. Another nurse chiming in:cute:


----------



## Ravenlost

Yes Cliff, it's doing that. I'm soaking it in a solution of half warm water, half antibacterial soap three-four times a day. Other than the soaking times, I am keeping it dry, which means I have to wear rubber gloves to do household chores. I hate wearing gloves.

janetn...no, I am not diabetic. I have, however, been accused of being stubborn more than once in my lifetime.


----------



## unregistered97395

If I'm reading your description of what's happening correctly, it's staph. You'd better get to the doctor before you go septic.

A cat bit my sister years ago, and the same thing happened. Had to be put on IV antibiotics and I *think* the infection had gone to her kidneys. When a wasp stung her and the same thing happened a year or so ago, she wasted no time getting it taken care of.


----------



## westend

Listen to the medical professionals in this thread! It's past self treatment.


----------



## Ravenlost

I do plan to have my physician look at it on Tuesday.


----------



## Hears The Water

Raven, once I saw the pix I realized that I get these a lot. But it comes and goes in frequency. When I was a kid I got them all the time. Then decades went by and I didn't have any. Now I had three or for in a row (toes included) and I attributed it to my diabetes, but then, the last one I had was five or six months ago. I have a bad habit of picking at the dead skin on my fingers, and I give myself hang nails. On my toes it is usually ingrown toenails. I have a general rule for treating these. I will use the hot water/antibacterial soap soaks for a few days and if it gets worse or isn't any better after a set ammount of time I will go to the Dr. But of course it is different for me since I am diabetic. It does look like what I would think sepsis would look like, but then the soaks work so well. 

Happy soaking!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## jamala

Raven, 
I am just now seeing this, praying for quick healing. Be careful and take care of yourself.


----------



## Ravenlost

Thanks y'all. I am taking care of it and do believe the soaks are doing the trick.


----------

